# Winterfutter für Plötzen



## Knispel (27. November 2004)

Wie ?

Paniermehl, Hanfmehl, etwas Hanfkörner ( gequollen und gekocht ) Taubenmist ???????

Helft mir mal


Danke


----------



## hamburger Jung (27. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

ich nehme im Winter fast ausschließlich Paniermehl mit ein wenig Aroma und ein paar Maden. im Winter lieber nicht zuviel Lebendfutter nehmen. Falls Brassen vorhanden kannst du noch Haferflocken hinzufügen. Aber schön sparsam anfüttern. Mit gequollenen Hanf habe ich ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht (dünndrähtige Haken nehmen!), vom Taubenmist rate ich dir allerdings ab. Was so agressiv ist, dass Autolacke davon stumpf werden, gehört meiner Ansicht nicht ins Wasser.


----------



## Aal (27. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

@ hamburger jung was nimmst du im Winter denn für Aroma?


----------



## JonasH (27. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Ich teste an Aromen immer das was gerade in der BAckabteilung im Supermarkt da ist denn auch bei den Fischen weihnachtet es sehr hohoho  

Nein im ernst von bittermandeln bis zimtpulver hatte ich schon alles im Futter und z.B. als ich 1 Esslöffel Zimtpuder ins Futter (auf ca. 500gr. fertig futter von MOsella) getan hab hab ich 3 schöne Plötze (wir sagen Rotfedern  ) gefangen, damit das Futter etwas dunkler wird habe ich immer noch gemahlene Fischpellets (die werden meist zum KArpfenfischen verwendet) ins Futter gemacht.


----------



## Rotauge (27. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Hallo Knispel, du liegst mit deiner Futterzusammenstellung schon richtig. Über Taubenmist lässt sich streiten. Vor Jahren hatten wir mal ne Diskussion, was überhaupt in der sogenannten Taubenmisttüte alles enthalten ist. Das sah mehr nach Hühnerfedern bzw. - mist aus. Hat aber gut gefangen. Ich nehme im Winter auch schon mal das Fertigfutter von van der Eynde und zwar das Turbo schwarz. Ansonsten kannst du im Winter ein weniog Gewürze unter dein Futter mischen, z.B. Koriander oder Anis.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Hanfmehl, dann noch würziges Aroma und der Jahreszeit angepasste montagen-wenn ich was zu detailliert beschreibe, gibts wieder einwände..;-)
dann kann eigentlich nur noch wenig schief gehen Alsö Köder hanf oder pinkies oder kombi, kleine Würmchen gehen auch oft super.
KOF!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

@Knispel,
ist ja schon geschrieben worden, dass du mit den Grundzutaten richtig liegst. Taubenmist war allerdings noch nie mein Ding. Ich füge meist noch etwas Copramelasse und ein wenig Lebkuchen- oder Spekulatiusgewürz (Rotaugen lieben es würzig) hinzu.


----------



## hamburger Jung (28. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

@Aal: Anis


----------



## Aal (29. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Danke. Anis kann man doch sowohl zur warmen als auch zur kalten Jahreszeit verwenden, oder?


----------



## hamburger Jung (29. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Ich habe es bisher nur im Winter genommen, aber im Sommer müsste es eigentlich auch funkionieren. Viel Glück beim Probieren!


----------



## ThomasRö (29. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Und wie angelt ihr auf Rotaugen im Rhein oder anderen Flüssen im Winter?
Meine Versuche schlagen immer fehl  :-(((


----------



## Aal (29. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

probier es doch mal in Häfen oder anderen stillen, tiefen Bereichen.


----------



## muddyliz (30. November 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## bernd noack (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*






---besonders im winter sind geroestete futterbestandteile-z.b. zwiebackmehl,semmelmehl etc.(als hauptbestandteil)-auf grund ihrer starken lockwirkung zu empfehlen-verstaerkt mit koriander-1 essloeffel auf 5 liter futter-und sehr wenig maden zum anfuettern(maden auch der ideale koeder am haken) ---ploetzen stehen im winter in tiefen stillwasserberreichen und rueckstroemungen des fliessgewaessers---in der elbe bei dresden hatte ich damit in der kalten jahreszeit immer fangerfolge---

#6


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Moin,

eine alte Faustregel besagt, dass man im Winter weniger anfuettern sollte und dass eher herbe Lockstoffe ins Futter gemischt werden sollten. 

Ausserdem sollte das Futter sehr fein gemahlen werden, um grosse Partikel zu vermeiden. 
Die Basis-Inhaltsstoffe (Panier, Bisquitmehl, Hanfmehl, Erdnussmehl, Cobra Melasse, Maismehl) habe ich selbst im Winter nie gross veraendert. Wenn Du sehr leichtes Sommer - Futter hast, mag es sinnvoll sein, die Zutaten dahingehend zu veraendern, dass es schwerer wird, denn im Winter fischt man ja in der Regel tiefer.
Taubenmist soll im Winter gut sein - ich habe mit "X21", was ja viel Taubenmist enthalten soll, immer gut Ploetzen gefangen. Anderenfalls Koriander, wie schon gesagt. Zusaetzlich mischen etliche Stipper die ich kenne im Winter Blut oder Fischmehl mit ins Futter (5%-10%). 
Sollen die Fische angeblich drauf stehen. Hab es selbst nie ausprobiert.

Hab frueher ziemlich viel mit Futter rumexperimentiert - mittlerweile nehme ich Fertigfutter. Koennte mir gut vorstellen, dass mittlerweile die meisten Hersteller ein Winterfutter und Zusatzstoffe anbieten ... vielleicht kannst Du Dir da noch ein paar Anregungen holen?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Angler505 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

*Hallo,*
wenn die Waschmittelgeruch im Regal vernimmst dann bist du bis zu meinem Winterlockstoff vorgetrugen.
Ich nehme im Winter gerne Rosenöl ( auch ein X21 Bestandteil ).
Ansonsten auch eine Mischung aus Lacto und Vanillie.
Bei uns ist starker Druck durch Cormorane, so das wir fast alle im besonderen im Winter mit einem dunklen Futter fischen.
Die Beneluxangler fische fast alle Taubenmist im Futter, wenns auf Rotaugen geht und die Gewässertemperatur unter 10Grad liegt.
Ich nutze ansonsten einfach eine Fertigmischung die ich nur ein wenig dem Gewässer anpasse.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Knispel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterfutter für Plötzen*

Bedanke mich für Eure Ratschläge , werde mir dieses X21 besorgen und mit druntermischen.


----------

